# Conroe!!!! Its Here!! In India!!!!



## chesss (Jul 28, 2006)

excuse me mods, but oh bhas ki aankh!! I wasn't expecting this at all . conroe has been released in INDIA!! i was't expecting it to come for atleast 4-5 months!! 
You have no idea how excited I am. finally my long overdue upgrade from a PIII is here!! WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO

*www.dnaindia.com/report.asp?NewsID=1044023



> BANGALORE: Global chip major, Intel Corporation on Thursday unveiled its Core 2 Duo processors in India and appeared upbeat about the prospects of the new processor family in the market.
> 
> "India is a country with strong information technology early adopter community," Intel Director, Digital Home Brand Management, Charlotte Lamprecht said.
> 
> ...



I guess its only a matter of max 2 weeks, before it is in stores. right?


----------



## tech-geek (Jul 28, 2006)

thats good new






------------------------------------------------------
The Technology Guide
*thinkdigit.blogspot.com/


----------



## montylee (Jul 28, 2006)

That's gr8 news for sure but what abt motherboards?
Are motherboards supporting Conroe available in India?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

motherboard supporting Intel 975X chipset, P965 chipset, nforce4 Intel edition are available in india, 

this is a good news guys, i just hope, Core 2 Duo E6400 prices are smilier to it's $ counterpart, about Rs 11,000+tax

although the real value killer would be E6300 with Intel G965 chipset


----------



## magnet (Jul 28, 2006)

well core 2 duo ifu hav money  and want an urgent system grab it...or else dell hp r going to buy every peice of it.......
intel  wont b producing many c2 d presently inorder to complete there old pent d stock first.....


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 28, 2006)

well that is really good news...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@gx ll all lga 775 mobos support conroe or only 965 onwards...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

all motherboards, which are compatible with Core 2 duo power requirment will support it. The problem is, not many board out there support the new power requirment

Intel 975XBX Rev. 2 & Intel 965 chipset are tailor made for C2D

i looked & for the indian market, i believe, Core 2 duo E6300 with intel D965SS motherboard will rock. Intel boards are sold here, more then any other brand & D965SS board, provides all the features ever thought of, even the onboard graphics is equivalent to Geforce 6200 in features & maybe in performance, remember it is fully Vista Ceritified & can support full DirectX 10 in hardware, via just a driver upgrade

Too bad intel is ditching IDE so soon, there are not any SATA optical drivers, so the only way is to use a SATA HD with Pata optical drive


----------



## magnet (Jul 28, 2006)

btw...guys ull need a 550 w power supply......becoz of this vista,c2d and dx 10 stuff........


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@gx wat ll be the approx cost of the combo u suggested....
btw check this out 
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-e6300.html
and y did u choose d965 ss only.....
isnt this better d965 wh....

hows this ASUS P5W DH


----------



## montylee (Jul 28, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i looked & for the indian market, i believe, Core 2 duo E6300 with intel D965SS motherboard will rock.



Yup, the mentioned combination looks good. I wonder abt the price of this combo in India???


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a good news. Looking forword for the price they'll set for this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

pathiks

D965WH is indeed better, but also costly. For the masses a D965SS is enough, despite of being MATX, U get 5.1 channel HD Audio, & hardly anyone goes for 8.1 channel speakers on onboard audio. Besides, this is for the value catagory, where people usualy don't even buy 5.1 channel speakers.

the onboard graphics are same on both & remember many people don't buy a graphics card at the time of purchasing computer, most of the buyers add one later. For this scenario, D965SS fits best, onboard graphics which is very optimised, sufficiant for Windows Vista, & even light gaming along with a PCI-X X16 slot

I said, this config will be sold the most, most of the buyers are without much knowledge in computers, those who have knowledge, will sure go for higher end components, but this combo will be the one for the masses soon in india.

I don't know anything about the pricing, but judging by the previous combo's of intel such a P4 2.4C+865GBF, & P-D 805 with Intel 945GNT, I would suspect that this combo will be arround 13k


----------



## montylee (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll definetely buy this combo if it comes for 13K.
Any idea abt the availability of this combo in Delhi???


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

just checked the specs of Asus P5W DH motherboard, quite a nice one, but remember, Xbit lab wanted to overclock the CPU, as it can be a good value overclocker, however how many people u see in india overclocking, not much. besides with the lack of overclocking features,the price also reduces, & this is what the general customar in india wants


----------



## TeChRocK (Jul 28, 2006)

if  available,i will also buy combo under 18k


----------



## montylee (Jul 28, 2006)

Asus P5LD2-VM SE and Asus P5LD2-VM with Integrated 945G chipset look good too...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@gx wen do u think ll this Core 2 duo E6300 + D965SS ll be available in india.....


----------



## akshayt (Jul 28, 2006)

1) All core 2 duo's are not conroes. E6300 is allendale, E6600 and up are conroe. Not fully sure about E6400.

2)Most motherboards at the moment may be expensive.

3)At the moment, I don't suggest the majority toupgrade. I think there is stuttering and all at the moment, so first some richies should start using and others should follow suit.

4)Don't forget to get an equivalent graphic card else your games will still be bad.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2006)

@akshayt wat about the onboard intel GMA x3000.... does it support ps2.0,hw tnl,dx10...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 28, 2006)

well i'll wait 3-4 months n then go for a 6600 when the prices drop a bit .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

zeeshan.

The waiting never ends, when u will have E6600 arround the corner, u will find the prices of 6700 tempting. Besides, there is hardly any price cuts in C2D this year, if u can find one get it, cos most of the stock is for OEM PC Makers anyway

akshyat

Where did u get that, E6300 is allendale, it a normal Conroe with 4 MB L2 cache physical, but 2 MB disabled during packaging stage. Allendale is a complete different CPU which won't be relesed this year, think of them as Core 2 Duo celerons

If u can buy, & find, then go for C2D

Pathtics

read above the Intel GMA X3000 supports DirectX9c in hardware, that means Pixel & vertex shader 3.0, it is fully programable IGP, so it can be made SM 4.0 compatible in hardware with just a driver upgrade. However it is never meant to be a gaming IGP, it's just made to run Vista aero, Videos, etc at full quality, cos as i said, not everyone needs a graphics card, this is good enough for offices etc


----------



## magnet (Jul 28, 2006)

first of all..get this clear the cheapest conroe will b priced ard 12-13k.................and also its board too will b ard  8-10k minimum......and why do u guys forget ram...........u need to get ddr2 rams.........ddr wont work......minimum ddr2 2 gb will push u by another 8k.........

the prices which i have mention are by doing usa rates conversion......and adding some  profit......but yup this r all of the cheapest set  rates........

also if u can get hand on c2d  thats a big deal............dell and hp.....r trying get almost 90% of c2d...........so price of c2d reduction is less untill jan feb next year when quad core launches......

gx  also your detail look right......repping u man.........

note::akshayt...way bak also u look to post incomplete info...dude get your stuff clear than post.........all dual core now release are c2d.......whose earlier name was given conroe.............also u can say c2d=pentium 5..........but nuthin sort of pent 5 goin to come........but it actually is p5


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

the cheapest conroe is $183, thats about Rs 9300+ taxes in India, now add the retailer profit to it, & it sure will be about 10.5k at start, & since C2D is not much available in retail this year, the prices won't come down anytime soon.

Infact, this is a good time to buy Athlon 64 3800+ X2, for Socket 939 & AM2, the prices are down too, & this CPU is now Rs 8.5k only, gives performance only 5% lower then E6300, it is an already proven architecture. All hail AMD price cuts . couple it with a Asus A8N-VM/M2NPV-MX for AM2 motherboard, & u can get a vista premium ready, solid budget system at really good price, well within 14K, u can use normal DDR400 with ASUS A8N-VM or u can buy DDR2 for M2NPV-MX, ddr2 is costly, but since now, both Intel & AMD have made transection to DDR2 only, the prices will rapidly fall down

at start, D965SS will cost about 6.5-7k, due to low availability, but with time, & availability it will come down to 5k in 4 months only


Edit : just inquired, Another option is Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9-RH for Socket 939/GA-M51GM-S2G for AM2

My advice, if u have some more money to buy socket AM2 based system, in case u cannot find C2D then do so, buy socket 939, only if u r tight on budget


----------



## chesss (Jul 28, 2006)

According to this discussion over here : *xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107031 . e6300 is much better than 3800 AND more importantly ddr can be used with conroe!



> first of all..get this clear the cheapest conroe will b priced ard 12-13k.................and also its board too will b ard 8-10k minimum


How did you reach this conclusion? 183$ = Rs. 8500 , now they can't increase its price by 50%. If they do, they are soo evil.


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 28, 2006)

Good news. Hope its price is reasonable.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 28, 2006)

hmm, ASrock motherboard looks nice value, they already have a good value oriented market in India, seems like another very good pair for E6300, cos DDR2 is not widely available anyway

Edit: I won't recomend this board at all, as it lacks vista premium certification (due to onboard graphics only), but a good choice anyway, u can vista standerd UI in it, & upgrade to a better gfx card later


----------



## magnet (Jul 28, 2006)

gx i have asus a8ne spare.........so thinking to go with  939 3800+.....nowwill it b vista compatible??????

also my present sys   gigabyte 915+p 4 2.66ghz.......how will this work with vista????..i have 1gb ram..wil upgrade to 2gb soon...but ddr again.......

gfx card present 6600gt..will tak good one only after dx 10 launch


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 29, 2006)

ne prices related updates ????????????????????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2006)

magnet

stick to what u have, what do u intend to do with your PC? as i don't think 915 + P4 2.66 GHz is a bad combo. Which CPU is it? i suppose Pentium D

One thing, if u can get a good deal, in saling this P4 system of yours, then sure sale it, & get a 3800+ X2, if not then leave it, your current system is quite good already


----------



## magnet (Jul 29, 2006)

sirji.......no its not pentium d.........and its way slower than my earlier amd 3000+ and  asus a8ne..........

i dolot of movies encoding.....which takes toll of system asi cant use it that time +downloads also suffer.........

jus have to get x2 3800+...then will remain quite till l8 next year..........yup the gigabyte board wasway worthits money...3.5k........but damn stable..........

also i have to do ms certification so will btrying vista beta now


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 29, 2006)

magnet

if it's a lot of video encoding, then better get an Athlon 64 3800+X2, make sure u get the proper core, i don't remember which one exectly, venice maybe, cos SSE3 is something u should look for in it


----------



## magnet (Jul 29, 2006)

thhx gx.........will search for any damn info regarding it.......

also its a better value for money stuff...........without huge upgrades


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll wait for some time. Must see It's result before buying it.


----------



## chesss (Jul 31, 2006)

*cheap mobo for conroe!!!*

woohoo 

The news: conroe compatible mobo for 3700!!!
*www.techenclave.com/forums/asrock-775twins-hdtv-2-0-available-76019.htm

The mobo: *www.asrock.com/product/775Twins-HDTV R2.0.htm

Is this good news or what. yay!


----------



## montylee (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey, which is a better motherboard buy?
Original Intel motherboards (e.g. D965SS) or other companies motherboards (e.g. Asus P5LD2-VM SE) and why???


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 31, 2006)

only one mobo 

GIGABYTE GA 965 P DS 3 

OVERCLOCKING KING FOR  E 6300


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 31, 2006)

Intel motherboards are known for their stability, not overclocking, however with the recent edition, intel provides little overclocking too, but still within the limits of saftey

For "set it & forgot it" use go for intel

remember that Asrock motherboard is not Vista premium certified, so better use that with a good graphics card if u plan to use vista


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 31, 2006)

Well i'm not in a hurry , i'll upgrade when the prices fall below 10k .


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 1, 2006)

I am to now PC less !! cant think about anything!!! lol


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 2, 2006)

I still have two years to buy a desktop , since  one week back I bought a customized dell inspiration Laptop 6400


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 3, 2006)

check this out
*cgi.ebay.in/Intel-CORE-2-DUO-Conro...yZ119490QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

conroe for 21k 
haha


----------



## akshayt (Aug 3, 2006)

conroe in hyderabd is around 11k and around 11k in chennai or kochi whatever it is 

amd 64 3000 is for 3800 at rashi, maybe lower elsewhere, 4700 there for 3200

if you have a budget of sub 60-70k at the moment for a gaming pc, it is advised to stick to amd or wait a month or two.

intel = more expensive mobo=ddr 2 ram which is more expensive


----------



## chesss (Aug 4, 2006)

> check this out
> *cgi.ebay.in/Intel-CORE-2-DUO-...QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> conroe for 21k



WTF?? look how shamelssly he is looting ppl. 
O write him a lil hate mail


----------



## girish (Aug 4, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Hey, which is a better motherboard buy?
> Original Intel motherboards (e.g. D965SS) or other companies motherboards (e.g. Asus P5LD2-VM SE) and why???




hello everybody

i new in this forum 

just want to say for kind information all intel motherboards r manufacture by 
ASUS only.


----------



## magnet (Aug 4, 2006)

akshayt have sense..if person has even 40k then still conroe is possible..and u saying to stick to amd on 60-70k.......
conroe with mobo and good ram  will set bak by ard 30k...u can get other stuff within 10k......


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 5, 2006)

hey core 2 duo advertisement came in TOI today....
and computer empire in nehru place is one of the authorised delears of them....
btw i will chk the prices on monday and let u know...


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 5, 2006)

Has CORE 2 DUO got HT?


----------



## TeChRocK (Aug 5, 2006)

i got c2d e6300 for 10.5k in hyd


----------



## magnet (Aug 6, 2006)

techrock must say good buy(last i heard abt the price was 11k).......i hope market  of hyd sort develop here in mumbai........ this fools still charge 10k+ for  x2..........


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 8, 2006)

Checked the prices at computer empire in nehru place:
only E6300 available ..
price:10.5k
price with motherboard:15k.
dunno which mobo.
E6400 to be available after 3rd week of august.


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 9, 2006)

@gxsaurav and magnet:Well I'am thinking about building this pc :

Amd Athlon 64 3800 X2 939 Proc
Asus A8Ne Proactive SLI dlx OR Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe mobo
1Gb DDR 1 Zion
Zebronics 512mb DDR2 Nvidia 6800 Xtreme

I think that this is definitely a awesome config.
OBSERVATION:Only concern is that 939 socket supports DDR1 ram technology and with even AMD moving into DDR2 with AM2 I'am told that the industry is trying to phase out DDR1 and hence in future DDR1 is going to be expensive and DDR2 is going to be cheaper......any comments from ubergeeks???


----------



## magnet (Aug 9, 2006)

sabreth......it would b our privledge to help u......btw  me a novice....but  i m in touch with ubergeeks frm other forum so i know lot of basic knowledge.....

btw bak to your querry........

frm your question it look u r goin to buy a new proccy+new board and new rams.........(also new gfx card)

no doubt configlook awsome........

but as i  told before.......if u r thinking to change rams too than go for c2d....and u r already getting new board that too sli....i m not against amd..instead i myself getting a 3800+(cant go 4 c2d as i  dont have budget for new c2d board)

c2d cost is like this E6300 is ard say 10.8k(if u shipp it frm chennai...shipping charges included).......
though no board has touched the market(xcept asrock.........asus will  start distributing boards here in 2nd week of this month)...but a good board will really set u bak by 12-15k
and  ddr 2 ram...on contrary its cheaper than ddr.....( u r right sir...u can c the price difference......ddr price has increased again...becoz companies  are producing ddr2 alot.......)


reason for supportin c2d is  it easily beats amd fx 62 processors which cost ard 40k

and here is the market trend......in jan next year quad core will release so price of  c2d will fall low...and then amd launching 4*4 proccy so quad core price falling........so in short in doesnt make sense wasting alot on  this stuffs.......

wht i can suggest is if u going for all thing new......and if u have mullah....u shd go for c2d.......or else if u have limited budget........i would suggest 3800+ plan not bad........but don go for sli boards.........(if u getting 2gfx card then only it makes sense).....get asus a8vm(ard 3.9k)  or asus a8ne(rev 2 boards)(ard 5.5k)....will saqve little  money.....sli one cost ard 7k i guess.....
ram  zion i have no idea it looks a new company(better go for hynix or transcend).......corsair value select is strict no with asus......

hope this helps..........btw is there any budget constraint...... plz reply i can help in more better way  than..........

also why u going with zebronics card?????its better u go for xfx or leadtek.......xfx prefered......

note:::btw u work in wipro??????and wht sort ofcertification is that dcse.......


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 9, 2006)

get a Athlon64 3800+ X2 AM2, this will be future proof, along with a Nforce 4 or nforce 5 motherboard for AM2 i mentioned above, they both have good enough onboard graphics to start computing & in case u r low on budget after all this u can buy a graphics card later

DDR2 is


----------



## turbasu (Aug 9, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Asus P5LD2-VM SE and Asus P5LD2-VM with Integrated 945G chipset look good too...


P5LD2-VM doesn't support Conroe. P5LD2-VM SE does. Can anyone tell me the difference between Core Duo and Core2 Duo?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

hey wats the price of a core2duo e6600 and a DP965LT mobo... currently in india?????


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 9, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey wats the price of a core2duo e6600 and a DP965LT mobo... currently in india?????


E6600 shud be for around15-18k.......


----------



## Pathik (Aug 9, 2006)

and the mobo????


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 10, 2006)

@Magnet & Gx thanx for helpin me out guys.Okay now lemme make certain things clear.
i)I have a budget of around 50Grands.
ii)I wanted to buy the Amd 4800 X2 but the best proc u can get in Calcutta is 4200X2 which is very xpensive.So I settled down at going for a 3800X2.Reason:Fx is too xpensive and I'am not a big follower of Pentium D procs.I'am a Dell XPS support techcnician so I get training on Intel procs. almost on a regular basis.( Chk out the specifications of:*www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/xpsdt_700?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs ).Anywaz,back to the topic
iii)Ya I know that DDR2 is gonna be cheaper than DDR1 in the long run but not sure if DDR1 will become obsolete or phased out or not.Anywayz its a concern for me.
iv)I'am old school and I love the Asus A8N32 SLI mobo but the only thing that gets me annoyed is 939 socket.Another reason for going for that mobo is that I supports SLI (at 16x full support for both GPUs in SLI mode)which is a must have in my case.
v)Intel Core2Duo is new in India but I'am not new to it as we were trained on it about 4 months back as DeLL XPS computers use Core2Duo.It's definitely a very good proc. but if u consider 3800 X2 AM2 its as good as if not much better than low end Pentium Ds and low end Core2Duos.It's price effective too.
vi)My real concern is I need a good mobo which is as good as the mobo I stated above and also supports AM2.
vii)I'am considering a Leadtek 6800 XT 512mb (winfast Leadtek is marketed by Zebronics)
viii)@magnet:Are u sure that Quad Cores are being launched as early as Jan 2007?Can u share the source of this info plz coz I dont have any updates till date even though I support US consumers!!!
Thanx to all of u in advance.

Btw DCSE is Dell Certified Systems Engineer.(*dcse.dell.com/)

Plz chk out this link:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=285115#post285115


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2006)

As i said previously, Athlon64 X2 3800+ AM2 should be enough for u right now, if u can wait then wait & get a C2D later

for ther motherboard, i don't have much idea with SLI cos i don't find it good anyway, i would recomend an AM2 motherboard with onboard graphics & a PCIe X16 card. I already mentioned my prefered motherboards above


----------



## Apollo (Aug 10, 2006)

Great news this, about Conroe's launch.  I am excited about it!



			
				chesss said:
			
		

> excuse me mods, but oh bhas ki aankh!!


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## montylee (Aug 10, 2006)

This means that he is really excited abt the Conroe launch and he is saying Wow (bhas ki aankh!!)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

actually bhas ki aankh means the eye of a buffalo....  
but he means that he s very excited


----------



## montylee (Aug 10, 2006)

exactly!!!


----------

